# MPI nicht in einer Linie



## Oliver (1 Mai 2009)

Hy Leute,

ich möchte den MPI Bus nicht in der üblichen Linienstruktur verkabeln.

Geht das auch in einer Baumstruktur. (eventuell mit Repeater )

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## jackjones (2 Mai 2009)

Eher nicht! Was für eine Anwendung hast du denn?


----------



## Andreas_fuc (2 Mai 2009)

Ja mit einem Repeater geht es 
Ende vom Strang 1 auf einem Repeater 
Und der Strang 2 wird in der Mitte eingespeist

sollte funktionieren

mfG
Andreas


----------



## Oliver (2 Mai 2009)

Ich möchte 3 Anlagen an einen TS Adapter anschließen.
Und in jeder Anlage benötige ich ein Ende des MPI.
Ich habe auch noch ein bischen Handbuch gelesen...
Eigentlich sollte dies ohne Probleme mit einem Repeater funktionieren.
1. Anschluß erster Strag: TS Adapter
2. Anschluß erster Strag: Erste Anlage
1. Anschluß zweiter Strag: Zweite Anlage
2. Anschluß zweiter Strag: Dritte Anlage

Oder sehe ich da was falsch ???


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2009)

Mit Repeatern sollte das so gehen. Alle Geräte müssen natürlich andere Adressen haben, aber das ist ja klar.


----------



## Oliver (2 Mai 2009)

Das mit den Adressen ist klar.

Wieso Repeatern ? Ein Repeater sollt doch genügen, wenn die Entfernung nicht zu lange ist. oder ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Mai 2009)

*Das Reapeater 1x1*



Oliver schrieb:


> Wieso Repeatern ? Ein Repeater sollt doch genügen, wenn die Entfernung nicht zu lange ist. oder ?



Wenn ein Repeater einen Eingang und zwei Ausgänge hat ... dann 
musst Du an einem der Ausgänge des  erster R. einen zweiten R. 
verwenden, dann hast Du insgesamt drei Ausgänge, d. h. drei 
MPI-Segmente.


----------



## Kieler (3 Mai 2009)

Oliver schrieb:


> Das mit den Adressen ist klar.
> 
> Wieso Repeatern ? Ein Repeater sollt doch genügen, wenn die Entfernung nicht zu lange ist. oder ?



Das hängt vom CPU Typ hab. Bei den einfachen 300terter CPUen (mit nur MPI Schnittstelle) sind es nur 50 m


----------



## PBO-WE (3 Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei MPI aussieht, aber rein technisch ist es ja das selbe wie Profibus. Ist ja alles RS485.
Ich mach das im Moment in meinem Haus so, daß ich 4-adriges Kabel verlege also 2x2 Twisted-Pair und dann auf einem Paar hin zur dezentralen Peripherie und mit dem zweite Paar wieder zurück und weiter zum nächsten DP Modul.
Im Moment habe ich eine Baudrate von 187kB eingestellt, also so wie MPI meines wissens.
Es kommt halt auch auf die Längen und verwendeten Kabel an.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Mai 2009)

PBO-WE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei MPI aussieht, aber rein technisch ist es ja das selbe wie Profibus.


Fast. Problem is das MPI Schnittstelle auf die CPUs mit nur MPI Schnittstelle, wie Kieler schon genannt hat. Dieser Schnittstelle ist nicht galwanisch getrennt von CPU oder Rückwandbus. Auf diesen Grund ist der Segmentlänge auf 50 m begrenzt. Kombinierte MPI/DP Schnittstellen haben nicht diese Einschränkung.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Mai 2009)

Zum Thema:
Ich erinnere das es gibt ein Multi-port Repeater für Profibus (und dafür auch für MPI). Aber ich erinnere nicht genau welche Lieferant.
Ist perfekt geeignet für Baum oder Stern-Strukturen.


----------

